# Probiotics



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

What brand or probiotic do you use?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Animal Essentials probiotics with digestive enzymes. It's the brand my holistic vet recommends.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

We use Now Stabilized Acidophilus Three Billion


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I use Iams Prostura Max veterinary formula and love it!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I have pro bloom from The Honest Kitchen, but I don't think it's a true pro biotic? Does anyone have any input on that?

I spose I could e mail them


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought I had replied to this - we use gentle digest. I tried others, but it gave him tummy issues.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I use Wholistic Digest-All with Prebiotics + Probiotics


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I also use the Wholistic Digest All Plus like Lynda and also Animal Essentials Probiotics. I rotate between the two.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone!  I did contact The Honest Kitchen and they confirmed that their Pro Bloom is a real Pro Biotic-so it doesn't have to be supplemented with another. I think I will just continue with the Pro Bloom-it is pretty expensive though. I don't make it every night because of how dirty the boys faces get with it! We are going to make up a batch tonight though I'm sure they'll be excited.


----------

